# Hello from Northern Minnesota



## bearcreek8786 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi- I just joined. I've been out of archery hunting since about the mid-1990's. Got back into it a few years ago with some old Martin equipment. Shot a few deer with it. Then I purchased the 2009 Hoyt Alpha Max 32 this spring. What a difference! I didn't realize the tehnology of archery has come so far! My oldest son is living out in Bozeman, MT and he just purchased a new Parker. We're planning a cow-only elk hunt this fall out there. Can't wait to hunt both MN whitetail and MT elk with the new Hoyt!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Good luck this year!!
Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* bearcreek8786. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*welcome 2 AT*

Bearcreek.

Do you live around Bear Creek?


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## bearcreek8786 (Aug 8, 2009)

*MNMike*

MNMike-

Bear Creek is a small creek flowing through my property approximately 20 miles south of Grand Rapids. Where about in MN are you from?


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

welcome to AT


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## upnorthoutdoors (Aug 18, 2009)

*Ahh, the night before opener.*

Supposed to be 80 degrees here in northern MN tomorrow. Shorts in the tree stand?


----------

